# What do pigeons eat? What could have caused death of pigeons?



## Jessica9 (Feb 1, 2011)

My pigeon has died weeks ago..
And now I wonder what has caused it's death...
Please list me a few things that could have caused it's death and I'll think about your answers..

The other brother has lived it's little life and now is a fledgling and is still living with it's mother...
The mother has layed two eggs...
One has hatched and the other is a bad egg...
I want to know what I can do to help to make this new baby pigeon alive (survive it's life), so it wouldn't die like the other one...
Please also list a thing what they eat..also please be specific...


Thanks,

Jessica9


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Jessica.

Specificity requires specificity 

I am sorry the baby died....

Please explain the situation better.

So, 2 eggs hatched and the parents were raising the 2 babies and one died, while the other is still alive and well ?

Was everything fine one day and the baby was dead the next ? Or did she/he look and act sick or ill, and was she/he being ignored by the parents ? How old was the baby when it died ?

How old is the surviving baby now ? 

And, now...the mom has laid 2 more eggs. 

One of them was "bad"...meaning..... ?

It didn't hatch, or it was damaged....?

Are these Fancy pigeons, Homers, Ferals which are your friend ? Are they kept in a cage, loft, aviary ? Do you have other Pigeons ?

These answers will help us help you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jessica9 said:


> My pigeon has died weeks ago..
> And now I wonder what has caused it's death...
> Please list me a few things that could have caused it's death and I'll think about your answers..
> 
> ...


There are so many things and or diseases it could of been.. just too many to guess at.. really it could of been just about anything.. the best thing for you to do is take the parent birds to the vet..tell the vet what happend and have the birds tested... if your underage..then get your parents to do it.. really it is so hard to guess over the computer.. and even if we do have a good guess you will probably need your vet anyway..


----------



## Jessica9 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Answers to Jaye's questions...*

So, 2 eggs hatched and the parents were raising the 2 babies and one died, while the other is still alive and well ? Please read my other thread starters

Was everything fine one day and the baby was dead the next ? I guess....
Or did she/he look and act sick or ill, and was she/he being ignored by the parents ? kind of they didn't feed it much.. How old was the baby when it died ? Maybe 2 months

How old is the surviving baby now ? Don't know they're wild

And, now...the mom has laid 2 more eggs.

One of them was "bad"...meaning..... ? It didn't hatch

Are these Fancy pigeons, Homers, Ferals which are your friend ? Are they kept in a cage, loft, aviary ? Do you have other Pigeons ? These are not pet pigeons they are just wild pigeons that live at our balcony...

If you read my other threads, you might find some information...


----------



## Jessica9 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Answers to Spirit Wings*

The pigeons are wild and I can't just take the mother bird to the vet...

Is it possible for the vet to dissect the dead pigeon and see what caused it's death?

Thanks,

Jessica

P.S. Do you know what? Just let that question go..maybe I don't need to know..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jessica9 said:


> The pigeons are wild and I can't just take the mother bird to the vet...
> 
> Is it possible for the vet to dissect the dead pigeon and see what caused it's death?
> 
> ...


with wild pigeons it could be just about anything.. sometimes young ones do not survive, that is mother nature.. with domestic ones you could have a better idea of what was going on with your birds by looking at their droppings and doing fecal tests... giving the feral birds a supply of good feed and fresh water can help them raise healthier babies.. but you need to be careful where you put it as it will attracted others and where you live may not like ferals hangin around and someone would complain and the they could be in danger... glad you cared enough to ask your question as most just do not care about feral pigeons... so good for you.


----------

